# Member Mug Shots (continued)



## mosquitoman (Mar 8, 2005)

Thanks NS, I knew someone would appreciate my level of accuracy with a nuke


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 9, 2005)

Well I will put the first picture for the Member Mug Shots (continued).


----------



## evangilder (Mar 9, 2005)

Looking pretty badass, Adler!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 9, 2005)

Well I was hoping some more pictures would show up here.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 9, 2005)

Ive exhausted all mine.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Mar 9, 2005)

No one wants to see any more of me anyway.  *sniffle*


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 10, 2005)

That is probably true.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Mar 10, 2005)

I guess I deserved that.


----------



## Crippen (Mar 10, 2005)

Nonskimmer said:


> No one wants to see any more of me anyway.  *sniffle*


Just not true!!!!!! 

(thats the only thing on here that Ive seen, worth coming out of retirement for...lol  .....more of you please).


----------



## BombTaxi (Mar 11, 2005)

I dont actually have any of me at the moment..


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 11, 2005)

Nonskimmer said:


> I guess I deserved that.



You did!  But I still think your cool.  

Welcome back Crippen.


----------



## Erich (Mar 11, 2005)

think I'll have one done of me in my pro cycling outfit for comment,

hmmmmmmmmm wait a minute that would be spandex and.....


----------



## Nonskimmer (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 11, 2005)

BombTaxi said:


> I dont actually have any of me at the moment..



You mean thats NOT you in your signature?  And I really was thinking I was talking to snoopy...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 11, 2005)

Very scary!


----------



## BombTaxi (Mar 11, 2005)

No, Im not Snoopy! May have some pics coming from my last night out with the uni theatre group, if theres any where Im upright I'll post 'em!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 11, 2005)

No come on post  one of you passed out in the corner of some bar! They are great for laughs!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 11, 2005)

It will show "the real you"


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 11, 2005)

Yeap.


----------



## BombTaxi (Mar 11, 2005)

True...but by the time I pass out, I can guarantee 90% of the rest of the gang have already done so


----------



## Nonskimmer (Mar 11, 2005)

Well, since dear ol' Cripps wants to see more of me I can't very well disappoint, now can I? 
(Pssst, the cheque is in the mail Cripps. :-")

Here's one of me in the North Nova Scotia Highland Regiment, in 1944.


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Mar 11, 2005)

"Here we have the very sexual, very TOIGHT Nonskimmer's FAHJA!"



Ok, enough paraphrasing.

Anyways, seriously, is that your dad?


----------



## Nonskimmer (Mar 11, 2005)

GermansRGeniuses said:


> "Here we have the very sexual, very TOIGHT Nonskimmer's FAHJA!"


I have no idea what that even means.  

No it isn't dad, it's me when I was 17. It was a military Tattoo I was involved in. Pretty fun, actually.


----------



## mosquitoman (Mar 11, 2005)

Somebody's been watching the 3rd Austin Powers movie am I right GRG?


----------



## Nonskimmer (Mar 11, 2005)

Oh yeah, now it makes sense! 
Very funny.


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Mar 11, 2005)

Indeed, MM...


It was on last weekend... 8)


----------



## mosquitoman (Mar 11, 2005)

The first two are better IMO


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 12, 2005)

Theyre all good


----------



## Crippen (Mar 12, 2005)

Nonskimmer said:


> Well, since dear ol' Cripps wants to see more of me I can't very well disappoint, now can I?
> (Pssst, the cheque is in the mail Cripps. :-")
> 
> Here's one of me in the North Nova Scotia Highland Regiment, in 1944.



ummmm!!!!! and yet you still look 17 today....amazing, what's your secret NS  

More pictures please lads.... I don't post much now and reading gets a bit boring at times...so more pics... keep an old gal happy


----------



## Nonskimmer (Mar 12, 2005)

Crippen said:


> ummmm!!!!! and yet you still look 17 today....amazing, what's your secret NS


Oil of Olay. :-"


----------



## Crippen (Mar 12, 2005)

*God darn it... I use Nivea....thats! where I've been going wrong  *


( thanks)


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 12, 2005)

Heres the latest one of me.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 12, 2005)

Cool. There is no latest one of me, but I just found this:


----------



## Nonskimmer (Mar 12, 2005)

Y'think _I'm_ creepy lookin', huh?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 12, 2005)

I will deffinatly not be able to sleep tonight.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 12, 2005)

Me neither, Ive had 7 cups of coffee today already


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 12, 2005)

I have insomnia right now anyhow because of my quit smoking drugs that I am on. Which is good because I have to keep getting up and finding my new Python before she gets eaten by my snake. She is a good escape artist.


----------



## Crazy (Mar 12, 2005)

It's me!


----------



## Nonskimmer (Mar 12, 2005)

Get a haircut.


----------



## Crazy (Mar 12, 2005)

Nahhh


----------



## Nonskimmer (Mar 12, 2005)

Not even one?


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 12, 2005)

I gotta get a picture of me and my guitar some time


----------



## Crazy (Mar 12, 2005)

Well actually I've had it cut since then, so I won't need another for a few... days


----------



## Nonskimmer (Mar 12, 2005)

Buzz cuts are great though. Very low maintenance. I haven't owned a comb in years.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 12, 2005)

I havent had ine cut since early January. I might grow mine a bit, it hasnt gone curly this time!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 12, 2005)

Damn I have to get out of the army and grow my hair back out. I loved my long hair it was great! When I finally cut it, it was down to the small of my back! I have posted this one before but here goes this one again. Man I miss it. If I could find my scanner cable I could scan some more pictures. I bet you would get a laugh out a lot of them.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Mar 12, 2005)

No doubt.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 12, 2005)

Man really was the good old days! METAL UP YOUR ASS!


----------



## mosquitoman (Mar 12, 2005)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Man really was the good old days! METAL UP YOUR ASS!



Wouldn't that hurt?


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 12, 2005)

Depends on the diameter of metal, and the amount of previous homosexual action.


----------



## mosquitoman (Mar 12, 2005)

And you know that because......?


----------



## mosquitoman (Mar 12, 2005)

http://www.shef.ac.uk/mps/albums/brionysranmoorxmasball2004/photos/photo9.html

Pic of me quite drunk at a Christmas ball, there'sa much worse photos of me on that website  (not what you think  )


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 12, 2005)

Nice hat!


----------



## mosquitoman (Mar 12, 2005)

Thanks! I won it that night


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 12, 2005)

Heres one of me that i Just this moment took with my webcam!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 12, 2005)

Here is one of me just taken with my webcam.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 12, 2005)

Im thinking of growing me a goatie...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 12, 2005)

Whenever I am away from work for an extended time I grow one out.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Mar 12, 2005)

CC, stop looking at me!!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 12, 2005)

Its a frightfull face isn't it.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Mar 12, 2005)

Fathers, would you let your daughters date this guy?


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Mar 12, 2005)

"Bring your daughter... Bring your daughter... Bring your daughter... To the slaughter...

Let her go! Let her go! Let her go!"


That's what comes to mind after seeing that photo...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 13, 2005)

GermansRGeniuses said:


> "Bring your daughter... Bring your daughter... Bring your daughter... To the slaughter...
> 
> Let her go! Let her go! Let her go!"
> 
> ...



Hell yeah IRON MAIDEN! One of there best songs.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 13, 2005)

Hey, thats actually my normal look


----------



## Yeomanz (Mar 13, 2005)

at a guess id say he was Constapated


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 13, 2005)

Me today. Do I still look sinister?


----------



## Yeomanz (Mar 13, 2005)

erm YES !


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 13, 2005)

Well as I promised some more photos of me when I still had long hair, man I want it back! Prepare to laugh my friends!


----------



## Nonskimmer (Mar 13, 2005)

You look like Captain Jack Sparrow, especially in the second pic!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 13, 2005)

I will take that as a compliment, I happen to love that movie.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Mar 13, 2005)

Yeah, it was a great movie!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 13, 2005)

I hated it...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 13, 2005)

Whys that?


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 13, 2005)

Not my type of film. I got bored of it after about 20 mins.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 13, 2005)

Thats cool, to each there own. My favorite movies that came out not to long ago were Pirates of the Carribean and King Arthur.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 13, 2005)

Donnie Darko is probably my favourite film from recent times.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 14, 2005)

Never heard of it.


----------



## Yeomanz (Mar 14, 2005)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Well as I promised some more photos of me when I still had long hair, man I want it back! Prepare to laugh my friends!



erm , when do you sacrifice the lambs ??  , 










j/k


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 14, 2005)

Yeomanz said:


> DerAdlerIstGelandet said:
> 
> 
> > Well as I promised some more photos of me when I still had long hair, man I want it back! Prepare to laugh my friends!
> ...



Not lambs, get it right, Jeez! I only sacrifice puppies and virgins!


----------



## Nonskimmer (Mar 14, 2005)

Heeeeyyyyy...you're not Jesus!  
He liked puppies!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 15, 2005)

I like them too, hanging from a tree!  

Just kidding


----------



## Nonskimmer (Mar 19, 2005)

Me with the wife, sunburned and pissed! 
She met the ship in New Orleans about five years ago. It was a port of call for the NATO fleet, during Mardi Gras. We had an absolute blast!

I think I slept in the car that night.


----------



## Crippen (Mar 19, 2005)

*Nice pair NS. (fantastic smiles.... you know I am big on smiles).
Jeez some tan you have there, I thought you were on a sub! how the hell do you get a tan on a submarine??
Now I have it on good authority that Government research says ...... you are more likely to give birth to girls if you work on a sub. what are your assassins NS?
Gov stats also says that Paedophiles prefer white socks  so confess what YOU wearing boys?*


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 19, 2005)

Black. EVERY pair of my socks are black. Most of my t-shirts are black. Heck, I like wearing black!


----------



## Nonskimmer (Mar 19, 2005)

Crippen said:


> *Nice pair NS. (fantastic smiles.... you know I am big on smiles).
> Jeez some tan you have there, I thought you were on a sub! how the hell do you get a tan on a submarine??
> Now I have it on good authority that Government research says ...... you are more likely to give birth to girls if you work on a sub. what are your assassins NS?
> Gov stats also says that Paedophiles prefer white socks  so confess what YOU wearing boys?*


I'm not actually a submariner yet. I'm still in training. Hopefully by May or June, if I can ever manage to get to sea on one. [-o< Up until last year I was a destroyerman, and I've done time on frigates too.

And you know something? Most submariners _do_ have girls!  In fact, some buddies and I were discussing that only last week. I don't know what it is! 
My wife and I don't have any assassins, nor do we plan to. Personal preference, that's all.

And my socks are dirty.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 19, 2005)

My socks are holey.


----------



## mosquitoman (Mar 20, 2005)

Black, all black


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 20, 2005)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> My socks are holey.



Turn them inside out, that way the holes will be on the inside.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Mar 20, 2005)

Brilliant idea!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 20, 2005)

Thats what I do with my shirts when they get dirty!


----------



## Nonskimmer (Mar 20, 2005)

It's also a great way to get two days out of a pair of underwear!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 20, 2005)

No. Thats just sick.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 20, 2005)

No. Thats just sick.


----------



## Yeomanz (Mar 20, 2005)

you must think its reallty sick them if u double posted


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 20, 2005)

No, my computer is sick


----------



## mosquitoman (Mar 20, 2005)

4 uses, you can turn them round the wrong way aswell!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 20, 2005)

When you go on exersise to the field you where your shirts, underwear, and socks until they are too dirty and then you turn them inside out and where them again until you cant wear them anymore! Well I dont because I always bring eneough pairs of socks, shirts, and underwear when I go to the field.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Mar 20, 2005)

Ever seen the personal lockers on a diesel submarine? They're _really, really_ small!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 20, 2005)

And Duffel Bags dont carry as much as you think they can. I normally stuff extra clothes under the panels and tape them to the inside of the tail boom to make sure I have eneogh. But our typical excersise only lasts about 21 days so you normally can get plenty in your duffel bag or ruck sack.


----------



## Crazy (Mar 21, 2005)

It's more.... ME!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 22, 2005)

Cool pics man.


----------



## Crippen (Mar 22, 2005)

I second that. Cool pics Crazy.

Sorry NS, thought you had been on Subs... why the change?

Nice to know 'no' white socks on here, what about socks with sandals????.... 
www.mysockdraw.net for all you need to know about socks, but were afraid to ask


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 22, 2005)

I find it impossible to wear sandals without socks. 8)


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Mar 22, 2005)

i just never wear sandals, i have hairy feet.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 22, 2005)

So do I


----------



## mosquitoman (Mar 22, 2005)

Most of my lecturers wear sandals 24/7 with a suit, it's weird


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 22, 2005)

Weird...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 23, 2005)

I can not wear sandles, it has to be Vans or boots.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 23, 2005)

Me too. I hate sandals.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 23, 2005)

I just gross people out with my crooked toe!


----------



## Erich (Mar 23, 2005)

dpends on the sandals. some have pretty closed front covers others very open like my favourite Teva's. The old beach thong is uncomfortable crap. Ever walk more than 2 miles in them.................pain


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 23, 2005)

I dont mind wearing sandles on the beach or like when I am deployed like in Iraq we had community showers and you dont want to step barefoot where someone else has been washing.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Mar 23, 2005)

And peeing.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 23, 2005)

My point exactly.


----------



## Erich (Mar 23, 2005)

and puking and crapping...........I get the picture..........arg.

sandals though we must all admit and perfect for the warm months, but not in combat conditions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Mar 24, 2005)

i never wear sandals, full stop.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 24, 2005)

I rarely do when I at home unless I go the sauna.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Mar 24, 2005)

i only ever wear one of 2 items of footwear, my trainers that are about to fall to bits, a pair of wellington boots down the farm and my British army Mk.IV assult boots down the farm and for hiking..........


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 24, 2005)

Vans thats the way to go.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Mar 24, 2005)

ok i just realised i said 


> i only ever wear one of 2 items of footwear



and then listed 3 types of footwear.........


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 24, 2005)

You know I did not even notice!


----------



## Erich (Mar 24, 2005)

how about a pair of clogs ?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 24, 2005)

I like to wear Dutch wooden shoes.


Yeah right ouch!


----------



## Nonskimmer (Mar 24, 2005)

Splinters!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 24, 2005)

I had a pair made for me when I was in Holland and they fit for my size. I thought it would be a neat souvinear which it was but when I tried to put them on, they were the most unconfortable things I ever put my feet in.


----------



## Crippen (Mar 25, 2005)

8)


----------



## Nonskimmer (Mar 25, 2005)

It's _really_ small, Cripps. Hard to see (the first one).

Btw, nice crackers!


----------



## Crippen (Mar 25, 2005)

Nonskimmer said:


> It's _really_ small, Cripps. Hard to see (the first one).


 But I am small  

(OK...I've taken it off NS)


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Mar 25, 2005)

wow that shot of you on the beach is great!


----------



## Nonskimmer (Mar 27, 2005)

I wasn't trying to tell you to take the pic away Cripps, just make it a bit bigger.  
It's not my place to tell people what to do. I'm just a simple guy, with simple expectations. 

(The key word is "simple".  )


----------



## Crippen (Mar 27, 2005)

Hey Skim... Im not offended hunny. 
But how can you make a small and lovely thing like me bigger..... you've seen what happens when I go bigger...... Crackers!!!! ....never good  

Truthfully..... not sure that would be a good pic to blow up on this sight, its hard to control Lancs as it is   
I shall get one done with a polo neck jumper on (safest  )

(Stay Simple)


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 28, 2005)

Hey put the beach pic back online!


----------



## Crippen (Mar 31, 2005)

Only if you and the boys put some beach pics on of yourselves  
that might up the ratings of female members.... OR.... make sure only women with strong stomachs register!!!!!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 1, 2005)

i can put a pic of me standing near a beach if you want??


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 2, 2005)

I have to find some beach pics first.


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Apr 2, 2005)

What Cripps asks, she gets.


Shutup about the fact that I'm in a sweater, it was cold.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 3, 2005)

this's the closest i've been to a beach in a long long time...........


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 3, 2005)

UH Nerd! Just kidding.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 3, 2005)

right that one's going straigt into the caption competition..........


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 3, 2005)

Really great!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 5, 2005)

Last beach I went on was Sword Beach..


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 5, 2005)

not many people can say that


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 5, 2005)

During 6th June 1944 lots of people could say that. May they rest forever in peace.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 6, 2005)

When I went for the 50th Anniversary of D-Day to Normandy, we went and walked all the beaches and we would go down to the water and storm the beach just to see it from the perspective of the soldiers landing. It would have been crazy under fire!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 6, 2005)

We werent allowed to do that  We could have gone on Omaha beach too, but the tide was right up. Also, by Sword beach was small village. The Hall there still had bullet holes in it from the attacks.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 6, 2005)

wow............


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 6, 2005)

I wish I didnt break my camera on the first day  I did have a back up camera but it was a cheap throw away one and I had to carefully plan out what I would use them for.


----------



## evangilder (Apr 7, 2005)

Okay, not a mugshot of me, but some shots I took down at the museum with my boy, Jacob, about a month ago. Not many 3.5 year olds can say that they sat in the cockpit of a Bearcat! Combining my aviation hobby with my photography hobby here.


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Apr 7, 2005)

Damn evan, willy waving about what cool aviation-related things your kid has done...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 7, 2005)

yeah so if any of us were coming by the museum could you like organise VIP tour type thing??


----------



## Nonskimmer (Apr 7, 2005)

Lucky kid. I wanna sit in a Bearcat too!


----------



## evangilder (Apr 7, 2005)

I extended the invite to anyone who want to come out. I will offer the tour and point out things most people just walk by. One of the things that most people miss is the fuse panel in the C-46. I noticed it on a tour before I joined. There is a fuse labelled "Missile Power"! 

I know, NS. Even _I_ haven't had a chance to sit in the Bearcat! The crewchief happened to be there on the sunday that we went and suggested that I put him in there for pictures. I gladly did that, until it was time to take him back out. He didn't want to get out! I think we have a pilot in the making!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 7, 2005)

why can't you sit in it??


----------



## evangilder (Apr 7, 2005)

I could have, if I had not had Jacob with me. I have to keep an eye on him in the maintenance hangar at all times. It's a dangerous place for a young lad. I have to get permission from the crew chief to board the aircraft. If they are there, they are usually working on the plane, so they don't want anyone on board. This would have been a rare opportunity. Oh well, I will try to get in there one of these days.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 7, 2005)

couldn't you find annother aircraft for him whilst you were in the F8F 

i can just picture you standing there looking at your sun with envy.....


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 7, 2005)

Very noble of you to let your son have the opportunity before you though


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 7, 2005)

i wouldn't


----------



## evangilder (Apr 7, 2005)

One of the things that I have found with being a parent; I will do anything for him. So he got a chance to sit in the cockpit. If he decides to take up flyng lessons, there is a chance that one day he may be able to fly a Bearcat. For me, it has always been a question of time or money for flying lessons. When I had one, I didn;t have the other. Now I have neither for that. But I am content to watch them fly. 

So I considered it an early familiarization with the cockpit!  He has had an opportunity to meet a lot of WWII vets. I can;t think of a better group of guys for him to look up to. Studies have shown that children interested in aviation later go on to do well in math and science.


----------



## Medvedya (Apr 7, 2005)

There's always exceptions though! I have a tough task to remember my times tables!  

Always been a 'humanities' kinda guy. Biology was okay though.

Are you doing any new exhibitions at the CAF Museum at the moment?


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 7, 2005)

> Studies have shown that children interested in aviation later go on to do well in math and science



wow that's good do you have the name of the study or any more info about it??


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 7, 2005)

Hey great stuff evan, keep this up with your kid and he is going to be a natural in the cockpit, something to be real proud of!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 7, 2005)

but until then you can be proud of me


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 7, 2005)

I dont think evan is a liar, lanc


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 7, 2005)

but...but...


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 7, 2005)

Yes, what about my butt?


----------



## Nonskimmer (Apr 7, 2005)

Dunno. It's massive?


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 7, 2005)

Hey, at least it gets me noticed.


----------



## evangilder (Apr 7, 2005)

I don't remember the study off hand. I heard some guys talking about it at the museum. But I would think he is getting exposure to science, at least from a flight perspective. He is definitely getting a history lesson! Even if he doesn't become a pilot, I think he will have the aviation interest. He is very much like me, and exhibits the same behaviors with airplanes that I did as a child. But he is getting more exposure than I did.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 7, 2005)

evangilder said:


> I don't remember the study off hand. I heard some guys talking about it at the museum. But I would think he is getting exposure to science, at least from a flight perspective. He is definitely getting a history lesson! Even if he doesn't become a pilot, I think he will have the aviation interest. He is very much like me, and exhibits the same behaviors with airplanes that I did as a child. But he is getting more exposure than I did.



Exposure like this does it everytime. I remember when I was his age and my dad would take me to work with him and I would sit in the cockpit of his UH-1H Huey and put his flight helmet on and pretend to fly. He would take me to all the aviation museums and let me wear his flight suits. All the airshows and going to work and watching him fly did me in and it will do you son in also. You can be proud of him!


----------



## evangilder (Apr 7, 2005)

See, you were exposed to aviation early and you are doing well. Look around at people in aviation. They don't do drugs, live pretty healthy and are usually in pretty good shape. They also pay attention to detail and are always willing to help each other out. Sounds like good role models to me!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 7, 2005)

For the most part you are correct, we do not tollarate people who are not like that. People like that get killed. We just had a crew chief come up possitive for drugs on a test and he is gone, and will never touch another aircraft again in his life.


----------



## evangilder (Apr 7, 2005)

Man, that was dumb! Why do people do that? When I was at Lakenheath, we had 3 air traffic controllers test positive for cocaine. They all ruined their military and civilian careers. DUMB!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 7, 2005)

I dont know it really is dumb.


----------



## Medvedya (Apr 7, 2005)

I'm guessing people think they'll be okay to 'get away with it just this once' and then.... BOOM! Random drugs test! BOOM! Goodbye career! 

It's just not worth it. When I was doing TA stuff, I would leave the room if there were people smoking weed at a house party, just because I wouldn't even risk passively getting any in my system.


----------



## evangilder (Apr 7, 2005)

I can understand that, Med. Better to not risk it. We had random tests pretty often in my days in the USAF. Why anyone would try and get away with it is beyond me. I couldn't think that it would be enough fun to ruin a career for.


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Apr 9, 2005)

To those who saw it, yes, that was in the wrong forum.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Apr 9, 2005)

I saw it. (Tee-hee!)


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 9, 2005)

what was it??


----------



## Medvedya (Apr 9, 2005)

Who knows? I'm totally smashed so I'm sure it's not important.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 10, 2005)

wow you are?? really??


----------



## Medvedya (Apr 10, 2005)

Well not now.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 10, 2005)

i believe we've only ever had one drunken rampage on the site, and i wasn't there to see it............


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 10, 2005)

I was in the thick of it  GREAT times


----------



## Medvedya (Apr 10, 2005)

What happened?


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 10, 2005)

plan_D was smashed, and I happened to be online at the same time. WE wrecked about 4 or 5 threads with about 3 pages each of mindless rambling, but damn was it funny  If you look through some of the older threads in the Aviation section you might find a couple of them. 8)


----------



## Medvedya (Apr 10, 2005)

I found it a great effort to type properly when I came back last night, let alone ramble on.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 10, 2005)

obviously a problem pD didn't have...........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 10, 2005)

My betting is though that pD wasnt hammered the instant he came on. He seemed to be sober (by his low standards) when he came on and seemed to get progressively more drunk as the night went on. That was why it was funny, watching the caliber of his posts slowly decline


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 10, 2005)

I need to be online for one of these drunken rampages again, but I am hardly ever drunk at home mostly just at the local pub or flyers club.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 10, 2005)

Well seen as I dont drink, I cant do the rampage. Bet lanc could though...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 10, 2005)

but i don't drink


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 10, 2005)

Yeah but I bet you sniff Humbrol paints  Using them to paint models my arse


----------



## Nonskimmer (Apr 10, 2005)

He has a model of your arse?


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 10, 2005)

I just knew someone would say that, I realised what id put as soon as I clicked the submit button 

But I wouldnt be surprised if he did...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 10, 2005)

i would...........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 10, 2005)

Do you prefer the real thing then?


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 10, 2005)

as a general rule i try to avoid all issues concerning you butt..........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 10, 2005)

Staying in the closet for now then are you?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 10, 2005)

Its okay Lanc you can come out.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 10, 2005)

well i may need some support, who wants to hold my...hand??


----------



## mosquitoman (Apr 10, 2005)

I've posted whilst tipsy before, like now. 
The hall bar is 30 seconds walk away


----------



## Nonskimmer (Apr 10, 2005)

Tipsy, huh? I've been rip-roarin' polluted myself. 
Funny thing is though, I seem to make more sense then. I haven't quite figured that out.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 11, 2005)

Im on my 3rd glass of Johnie Walker Blue Lable Scotch Wiskey right now, but I dont think I will get blitzed because I have an early paint ball game for PT tomorrow.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 11, 2005)

I should be going paintballing when I go to Spain. The area my uncle lives in is very dusty and hot, It will be almost like a sort of desert environment, which should be great fun 8)


----------



## Nonskimmer (Apr 11, 2005)

Paintball is a blast! It gets interesting playing outdoors in autumn, when some of the balls are frozen. 

Ow!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 11, 2005)

I must say ive never played before.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 11, 2005)

tip: don't eat the paint...........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 11, 2005)

Whats the bloody point in going then?!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 11, 2005)

to not eat the paint.............


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 11, 2005)

Can I make others eat paint...Yeah! Woooooooooooooooooooo!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 11, 2005)

yes, you can...........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 11, 2005)

However when I go paintballing I will be the youngest by a considerable margin...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 11, 2005)

ah, you will get shot allot then...........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 11, 2005)

Id be doubtful of that...im confident.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 11, 2005)

so was i.............


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 11, 2005)

Besides, It will probably be "sons v uncles" in which case the sons team will win easily 8)


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 12, 2005)

you'd think, but those old timers are damned good...........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 12, 2005)

Those young timers are phenomenal though...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 14, 2005)

I just played the other day. We use the army training grounds to play paintball. I own a Airgun Designs 67 Automag. Great gun but quite expensive. I love playing paintball, used to play for an amatuer team about 8 years ago. Unfortunatly I hurt my leg playing this week, jumping into a bunker. Its swollen the size of a melon right now but fortunatly it is not broken.


----------



## mosquitoman (Apr 20, 2005)

http://shefbigband.fotopic.net/p13986387.html

Me before the Modern Languages ball (I'm in big band and we were playing there)
There's far too many pics of me on this website


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 21, 2005)

ok were you the only person to rate it and give it 10??


----------



## evangilder (Apr 21, 2005)

Looking spiff there, MM.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 21, 2005)

good fotos.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Apr 21, 2005)

OK - HAD TO DO IT! anybody want to buy the 150?


----------



## evangilder (Apr 21, 2005)

Interesting concept, a 150 with a flame job!


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Apr 21, 2005)

evangilder said:


> Interesting concept, a 150 with a flame job!



When we first flew it and landed it at Fox Field, the tower started calling us the "The Fireball." When my wife saw it and we told her that she said "I hope that's not an omen!"


----------



## Medvedya (Apr 21, 2005)

What part of Colorado are you from?


----------



## evangilder (Apr 21, 2005)

She's got a point!


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Apr 21, 2005)

Medvedya said:


> What part of Colorado are you from?



I live in Lakewood, work down at the Air Force Academy, so I travel between Lakewood and Colorado Springs


----------



## Medvedya (Apr 21, 2005)

Ah, I asked because I once was on holiday round the Vail/Aspen area. It's nice there. The best place was a town called Leadville though.

Oscar Wilde went there once, and after a few drinks with the rugged miner types there, they invited him to a pit party. The idea was they were going to get him totally smashed and leave him down there.

The thing they failed to take into account though, was that old Oscar, effete, foppish, sausage jockey that he was, was still an Irishman. 

Result? He's left as the last man standing, puts them all back into the lift, and takes them back to the surface. The next thing one of them sees when waking up through a hungover daze, is the sight of Wilde sitting there polishing his nails who says to him; "My dear chap, you really should know better than try to outdrink an Irishman!"


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Apr 21, 2005)

Medvedya said:


> Ah, I asked because I once was on holiday round the Vail/Aspen area. It's nice there. The best place was a town called Leadville though.
> 
> Oscar Wilde went there once, and after a few drinks with the rugged miner types there, they invited him to a pit party. The idea was they were going to get him totally smashed and leave him down there.
> 
> ...



  - Great stuff. Leadville eh, know it well. Got a small airport there. When you try to fly out of that airport, your airplane flies like lead!. The airport is about 10,000 feet above sea level!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 21, 2005)

FLYBOYJ said:


> Medvedya said:
> 
> 
> > What part of Colorado are you from?
> ...



What do you do at the Academy? My friends dad who is now a Colonal in the Airforce graduated from there. Did you graduate from there also?


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Apr 21, 2005)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> FLYBOYJ said:
> 
> 
> > Medvedya said:
> ...



No - I work for a company called Doss Aviation, we do the contract maintenance on all the Blanik sailplanes, the last of the T-41s, the USAFA flying team's C-150s (which the airforce has now designated as T-51) and the 3 twin otters. We also supply the tow planes for the sailplane training program (Supercubs) I'm the Quality Control Manager.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 21, 2005)

Thats good stuff.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Apr 21, 2005)

Thanks! When did your friend's dad graduate?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 21, 2005)

I have no clue. Quite some time ago. He became a F-16 pilot and last I saw him he was the Defence Attache to Austria but that was back in 1998. I have not heard heard from him since.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Apr 21, 2005)

If you ever find out let me know. Usually Academy grads get an assignment here toward the end of their careers or if they are really going to move up if they are a young bird Col.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 21, 2005)

His name is Col. Mosier. To be honest I do not know if he is still in the Airforce. I have lost contact with them all since joining the army.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Apr 21, 2005)




----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 21, 2005)

I keep emailing him though hoping he will write me back. Will let you know if I ever find out.


----------



## CharlesBronson (Aug 2, 2005)

I dont feel like to put some recent days pic of me, but here I am at the 16 months of life.

I was cute or what....?


----------



## lesofprimus (Aug 2, 2005)

Im not adding that to the members mug shot section.. If ur embarrassed about how u look dude, take a look at CC... The freak has 2 different colored eyes man... 

Post a real pic and Ill add it to the members section...


----------



## CharlesBronson (Aug 2, 2005)

> If ur embarrassed about how u look dude, take a look at CC... The freak has 2 different colored eyes man...



No I am not embarrased at all, but I tough that post this pics, would by funnier,...and it is...


----------



## Nonskimmer (Aug 2, 2005)

My latest pic. I'm bored sh*tless. Enjoy.


----------



## CharlesBronson (Aug 2, 2005)

Too serius....  

Stomach pain, maybe....?


----------



## Nonskimmer (Aug 2, 2005)

Gas.


----------



## lesofprimus (Aug 2, 2005)

But u always got gas dude...


----------



## Nonskimmer (Aug 2, 2005)

That's true.


----------



## evangilder (Aug 2, 2005)

But it does look like NS is trying to squeak one out.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Aug 2, 2005)

No, trust me. That's not the farting look.


----------



## lesofprimus (Aug 2, 2005)

Remember kids, if u try too hard to push one of those Rose smellin ones out, ull shiit ur pants and be the laughing stock of the entire VIllage...

Reserve ur flatulence for ur own private viewing, with toilet paper at ur hip...


----------



## evangilder (Aug 2, 2005)

Man, if you have flatulence that is viewable, remind me never to take a road trip with you!


----------



## lesofprimus (Aug 2, 2005)

LOL...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 3, 2005)

I would never dare post a baby picture of me anyhow. It would be very embarrasing. Not that pictures of me now are not embarrasing.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Aug 3, 2005)

Not me. Plan_D thinks I'm cute. 
In a chimpish kinda way.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 3, 2005)

Now that is scary.


----------



## Medvedya (Aug 3, 2005)

I suppose flatulence is viewable - as long as you've got your trusty zippo on standby!


----------



## trackend (Aug 3, 2005)

Well Skimm I think your a cute....er..... a cute... er... acute. 
It must be the angle


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 3, 2005)

whoa had me scared there for a sec.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Aug 3, 2005)

Me too!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 3, 2005)

Sometimes things can get a little to gay around here.


----------



## lesofprimus (Aug 3, 2005)

Usually CC is at the root of the gayness....... I think the disease is spreading........


----------



## Medvedya (Aug 3, 2005)

Now, now, he's just _confused..._


----------



## Nonskimmer (Aug 3, 2005)

Hey, hold up now! Who called who cute here?


----------



## CharlesBronson (Aug 3, 2005)

> I would never dare post a baby picture of me anyhow. It would be very embarrasing. Not that pictures of me now are not embarrasing.



but the question remains unanswered...I was cute or what ?.


----------



## lesofprimus (Aug 3, 2005)

No, all babies are ugly shit machines.....


----------



## evangilder (Aug 3, 2005)

I would agree that they are shit machines. And I am about to do it all over again come January. Then that's it!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 4, 2005)

and...er yeah it's all ummm, yeah CC's fault it all turns gay here  

and i hate it when people say babies are cute!! my god!!


----------



## JCS (Aug 4, 2005)

> and i hate it when people say babies are cute!! my god!!



I agree


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 4, 2005)

and mothers always say there baby is the most beautyful thing they've ever seen!! it's small fat and practically bald!! proberly with lots of druel too!!


----------



## JCS (Aug 4, 2005)




----------



## trackend (Aug 5, 2005)

Well I had the chop many years ago so I'm a complete Jaffa but it saved all that contraception stuff too old for screaming sprogs now anyroad.
I'm going round my parents house so I'll get some pics of me a as squawker


----------



## evangilder (Aug 5, 2005)

Hey, are we doing our baby pics now too? I think what might be fun is to have everyone send their baby pics to one person and then the "picture keeper" posts the picture and we all guess who it is.


----------



## trackend (Aug 5, 2005)

I like it Eric I dont mind doing it I think even I can manage that.
Ill start a thread and see how many pics we get.


----------



## Pisis (Aug 5, 2005)

no, no, disagree lanc and jcs mates. last nights I've been to techno festival (you maybe heard about it www.policejnistat.cz) and there was a very cute like 1-2 yo baby boy. the only thing i disagree is taking him into community were techno plays and he grows "with the community"...


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 5, 2005)

the lancaster kicks ass said:


> and...er yeah it's all ummm, yeah CC's fault it all turns gay here
> 
> and i hate it when people say babies are cute!! my god!!



WHAT?!?! Babies are lovely!


Heres me when I was young... (Mum named the file...blame her...)


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Aug 5, 2005)

*CHEEKY CHOPS!*


----------



## Pisis (Aug 5, 2005)

nice


----------



## lesofprimus (Aug 5, 2005)

Even nicer pic u posted Pisis... Whats the big red X mean???? The buried treasure???


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 5, 2005)

Oh no cheeky chops!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 6, 2005)




----------



## FLYBOYJ (Aug 6, 2005)

Nice Suit!


----------



## lesofprimus (Aug 6, 2005)

That truck behind u is pretty sweet looking... What is it?


----------



## Nonskimmer (Aug 6, 2005)

It looks like an old Land Rover.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 6, 2005)

Yeah, an old brown land rover.  nothing special...


----------



## lesofprimus (Aug 6, 2005)

That would be great to have nowadays......... Classic..


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 6, 2005)

Theyre everywhere, owning one is pretty sweet but down in the sticks everyone has them...We sold that to my Dads brother in law and he done it up a treat...


----------



## JCS (Aug 6, 2005)

Theres an old (possibly a little older than that one) one like that abandoned in a field not far from my house....


----------



## Pisis (Aug 6, 2005)

lesofprimus said:


> Even nicer pic u posted Pisis... Whats the big red X mean???? The buried treasure???


----------



## lesofprimus (Aug 6, 2005)

The pic u posted did not work in other words Pisis...

I still dont have a pic of u to add to the Members Album Pisis...


----------



## Pisis (Aug 7, 2005)

Yep, I understood what you mean but I've not posted any pic of me yet... Do you want me to send one? Where the Members Album could be found?


----------



## lesofprimus (Aug 7, 2005)

You can either post one here, or PM me the pic... Either way, It'll get posted... The Members Mug Shots are located in the Personal Gallery Section, with a Sticky....


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 7, 2005)

So is the new mug shots picture thread going to be baby shots or modern pics.


----------



## lesofprimus (Aug 7, 2005)

Oh god no. No more baby shots please............

Modern if u please... We can use a replacement pic for urself as well Adler... The one I posted 4 u is very small........


----------



## Pisis (Aug 7, 2005)

OK, thanks for info, LesOfPrimus.


----------



## lesofprimus (Aug 7, 2005)

Either u sig is bad Pisis, or the pic u posted is bad... We have that little red X again...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 8, 2005)

Alright no prob Les I will find a new one.


----------



## Pisis (Aug 8, 2005)

its ok now

heres the pics:


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 8, 2005)

I wont ask about that last one.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Aug 8, 2005)

Looks like he's break-dancing. 
That or letting the fart of his life.


----------



## evangilder (Aug 8, 2005)




----------



## Pisis (Aug 9, 2005)

Yeah, the last one is really a breakdance in Czech called Twister - you lay on the upper side of your back holding your foot with the opposite hand and kicking it through the other leg and you constantly rotate on your back. But the photo was taken by my 6 yo bro, who pushed it just when it was almost finished... But I'm not a good b-boy though, I can do only the basics, like footwork, twister, 6step, some freezes, handturn... and that's all I think.


----------



## trackend (Aug 9, 2005)

I thought you had terminal squits for a while there Pisis and where attempting an inverted butt squeeze.


----------



## Pisis (Aug 9, 2005)

OK, you got me! It was when I ate a rotten fish and my belly hurt!


----------



## trackend (Aug 9, 2005)

lesofprimus said:


> Oh god no. No more baby shots please............


Bit of a red rag too a bull there Les


----------



## Medvedya (Aug 9, 2005)

Those Belfast sinks were much better than the ones of today I reckon. 

Not only could you do the washing up but also leave any small children in them to soak after! 

They all now seem to have been relegated to being used as flower pots in the garden - which is a shame.

My gran in Lancashire - (not the WAAF one) had one just the same with identical taps which were stiff to turn and made a KERCHUNK sound when you shut them off!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 10, 2005)

Medvedya said:


> Those Belfast sinks were much better than the ones of today I reckon.
> 
> Not only could you do the washing up but also leave any small children in them to soak after!



Heres a better, more efficent idea: leave the small child to soak with the washing up at once. This gets the child clean, gets the washing up clean, and also teaches the child 2 valuable lessons. 
1) Do your chores
2) Dont play with knives


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 10, 2005)

Or you could just marinate them in the tub so you can roast them later.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 10, 2005)

Dont be stupid, you cant roast children?! 

You have to fry them


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 10, 2005)

Oh my bad, tastes like Chicken huh?


----------



## trackend (Aug 11, 2005)

Well I hate Butler sinks Med If you had spent your informative years with a sink plug stuck in you're arse you may have a different view of them.
I like the marinated kid idea though Adler


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 11, 2005)

Track, I bet those who've met you wished the plug stayed in yer arse


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 11, 2005)

I am sure that is true.


----------



## sunny91 (Aug 14, 2005)

Hi: I am not photogenic but i find this one..

sunny


----------



## Pisis (Aug 14, 2005)

Mafia Boss at his lunch. 

PS: like your siggy Sunny!


----------



## sunny91 (Aug 14, 2005)

Thanks, 

this picture was taken at Loews Le Concorde at Quebec , it is
a revolving restaurant at the top of the building.

sunny


----------



## Nonskimmer (Aug 14, 2005)

Pisis said:


> Mafia Boss at his lunch.


----------



## lesofprimus (Aug 14, 2005)

I didnt think u (sunny) were that old.... Damn he can almost give Track a run for his money...


----------



## sunny91 (Aug 14, 2005)

I am 58 years old and it is not obvious to guess the age of someone
posting in the forum if you don't see the pic.

sunny


----------



## trackend (Aug 14, 2005)

Bog off Les im only 17 its just that mother nature has been a tad unkind to me.  
Anyway good pic sunny us old gits have got too keep these whipper snappers in line.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 14, 2005)

I like the mafia post. You do look like one of the Sopranos at Lunch, Sunny!


----------



## Pisis (Aug 14, 2005)

Don Sonno.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 14, 2005)

I have always been fascinated by the Mafia, I think that is why I like the Sopranos so much.


----------



## Medvedya (Aug 15, 2005)

The best bits are when Tony clips his son round the ear - evil laughs aplenty!


----------



## Crippen (Aug 16, 2005)

It's been a while since I read through threads, but this one made me chuckle. 
I cant promise a picture of me in a sink ( but you never know), but I will find a couple to post this week.

You are soooo right Sunny, it is not easy to tell peoples age on here until you see a picture of them. Not sure if that means the older ones act child like or the younger ones sound wise ........     

Hey Track, it is a long time since I heard someone say 'Bog off'   bloody splendid.


----------



## sunny91 (Aug 16, 2005)

It is me in other life..

sunny


----------



## Nonskimmer (Aug 16, 2005)

A trucker, eh? Cool. 
Long hours I'll bet.


----------



## sunny91 (Aug 16, 2005)

I try that for about 7 years and limo too,

sunny


----------



## Crippen (Aug 16, 2005)

Ok here is a Cripps line up>>>>> I am crap at moving pics and sizing them so here goes ( she cringes)>>

little sprog me first.....






The long hair Rocking years (this was 1999)...






Taken last year .... looking for the pool bar  






Taken a few months ago..... I am competeing with NS for the red face in a pic award in this next one.


----------



## Crippen (Aug 16, 2005)

Skimmy dont tell me to make um bigger again...... coz I dont know how.
Awww check out the ageing process  so long as I dont look in a mirror I remain 18.... great philosophy hey. 



Hey Les ( just thinking... dont know why) did you ever manage to give up smoking???


----------



## Pisis (Aug 16, 2005)

nice pictures Cripps. Is the last one with a Dolphin?


----------



## lesofprimus (Aug 16, 2005)

It would figure that some dirty old man from Canada would be the one posting all those dirty little whore pics... lol...

Yes cripps, I quit on New Years Eve and havent smoked a cigarette since....

Cigars on the other hand............................... 

Whipper snapper???? I'll be whippin a fresh Red Snapper at ur head track........ Think u can move outta the way with those tired old bones of urs?????


----------



## Pisis (Aug 16, 2005)

lesofprimus said:


> It would figure that some dirty old man from Canada would be the one posting all those dirty little whore pics... lol...


----------



## Nonskimmer (Aug 16, 2005)

He meant you, Sunny. 

I think.


----------



## sunny91 (Aug 16, 2005)

i am watching you  
sunny


----------



## Medvedya (Aug 17, 2005)

Last man standing eh?


----------



## Nonskimmer (Aug 17, 2005)

Uh-oh.


----------



## Crippen (Aug 17, 2005)

sunny91 said:


> I am watching you!
> 
> sunny


makes a change to what you normally watch then hey  



Good for you Les (on quitting)


----------



## toffigd (Aug 18, 2005)

Just after returning from a terrain-game called "capturing the railway line" organized for the kids on summer camp. The bottles were used as bombs  . Right of me sits my brother and a friend.


----------



## lesofprimus (Aug 18, 2005)

For some reason, I dont think the camo on ur faces was really all that effective...


----------



## evangilder (Aug 18, 2005)




----------



## toffigd (Aug 18, 2005)

The camo wasn't supposed to be effective but good fun for us as well as for kids


----------



## Erich (Aug 25, 2005)

well here is the latest with the temps around 105F a week or so ago. Me bruder and me at the old home stead back in the 1964 till ? The house was green then with an ugly wooden door. About 4 city blocks from where I live now. Mr money bags (my brother) finally got up to see me for a week from ever so smoggy southern Cal  

Yep I look like an old hippie fart // this pic is going to be huge guys.......


----------



## evangilder (Aug 25, 2005)

No question you guys are brothers.


----------



## Erich (Aug 25, 2005)

and I wear proudly the high forehead of my Scottish grandfather.........  yikes is all I can say


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 25, 2005)

tell your brother i said nice moustache...............


----------



## evangilder (Aug 25, 2005)

That's not a high forehead, Erich, it's less wind resistance while riding your bike.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 30, 2005)

Well here is a new one that I took this morning in the Dominican Republic before I left my hotel to fly back to Germany. Drinking one last Pina Colada and smoking a good hand rolled cigar. Did I say this morning. That was monday morning and I arrived Tuesday morning in Germany because of the time difference.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Aug 30, 2005)

I haven't had a Dominican cigar in years. Although I smoke the odd Cuban cigar every once in a long while. They're legal here. 
Not exactly cheap though. Not the good ones.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 30, 2005)

I buy Cubans over here in Germany quite a bit. They are legal over here also. When I was in the Dominican Republic I went to a Cigar Factory and watched them make cigars and then I tried several different kinds and ended up buying a box with a variety of different kinds. They were pretty good.


----------



## plan_D (Aug 31, 2005)

Nothin' better than sittin' in a hot country with a cool glass of ANY alcohol and a cigar.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 1, 2005)

Yeap I agree, very relaxing.


----------



## mosquitoman (Sep 2, 2005)

Here's my pic


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 3, 2005)

Woah that stands out there.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 3, 2005)

Bit blurry


----------



## evangilder (Sep 3, 2005)

I thought it was just my eyes, CC!


----------



## mosquitoman (Sep 3, 2005)

Sorry, couldn't keep the camera straight


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 4, 2005)

Uh huh, likely excuse....


----------



## Nonskimmer (Sep 4, 2005)

His other hand was probably busy elsewhere. Hard to keep the camera steady y'know. :-"


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 4, 2005)

Yes yes, you can go ahead and admit it.


----------



## mosquitoman (Sep 4, 2005)

No! I haven't got a steady hand so a lot of my pictures come out blurry


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 4, 2005)

Were just messing with you.


----------



## cute corporal (Mar 5, 2007)

_Right, from the updated member mugshots thread by lesof, i just have to loose cannons on comments!
firstly, the guy with the snot dripping out of his nose smiling at the camera? He's actually a friend of mine, nicknamed Sky (he has a metal plate in his head) , from the Sealed Knot and he plays a leper on the LH site...
 i must say that The Lanc Kicks Ass looks ever so schweet in his pic, whereas Plan D (take this as a compliment young 'un!) looks like a very young Alan Rickman! 102 First Hussars - phew!     [-o<  and as for my lickle Med, he's always sooooo cute in his pics, bless him!
ah, leching over, 'til next time!_


----------



## k9kiwi (Mar 5, 2007)

At the MOTAT Museum with our son at the weekend.

We didn't know there was an emergency services display on when until we got there.

The Coastguard one was excellent as a good personal friend is one of the Bosses for this boat and we never expected to see him there.

The guys from the Tower spotted my fire TShirt and wandered over for a chat as they were setting things up.

The young fella was gob smacked.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 6, 2007)

It is supposed to be a mugshot, not a view from behind.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Mar 10, 2007)

did you ever actually make it into the museum? 

and awww, she thinks i'm sweet!


----------



## Njaco (Mar 11, 2007)

Only pic I have scanned for the net. I'm first on the left at Oil Spill training.


----------



## Njaco (Mar 11, 2007)

in the YELLOW shirt...I can just imagine the comments!


----------



## lesofprimus (Mar 11, 2007)

Cant use it jaco, not enough of an image...


----------



## Njaco (Mar 11, 2007)

forgot ta tell ya I'm half-assed!


----------



## Matt308 (Mar 12, 2007)

So that explains the yellow flex pipe...


----------



## Njaco (Mar 13, 2007)




----------



## Glider (Mar 14, 2007)

New mug shot. 
In case anyone wonders the Hood was a nickname given to me by the famly based on a baddy in a childrens series called Thunderbirds. He had bushy eyebrows but was as bald as a coot.


----------



## lesofprimus (Mar 14, 2007)

Last pic I saw of u glider u had a headfull...


----------



## Matt308 (Mar 14, 2007)

Thunderbirds...was the late 60s, early 70s, show that was about a group of do-gooder warriors who flew around in really cool jets and underwater vehicles I loved the fact that they were all very well done models and the show had great effects without being campy. Not bad for a show whose main characters were puppets.

And Les, he's right.


----------



## Glider (Mar 15, 2007)

lesofprimus said:


> Last pic I saw of u glider u had a headfull...



Since then I have had cancer and am still undergoing Chemo Therapy. It could be interesting as the hair is starting to come back but its grey and curly not dark and straight.


----------



## lesofprimus (Mar 15, 2007)

Sorry to hear that Glider, I wasnt aware... I too am a survivor of Colon Cancer, but at stage 0, I was lucky not to have to go through chemo....

Hats off to u brother...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 15, 2007)

Sorry to hear about the cancer. Is the treatment going well. I hope you make a full recovery.


----------



## Glider (Mar 15, 2007)

So far so good, just keeping eveything crossed and thanks for your thoughts.


----------

